# Pedigree Designs



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 3, 2012)

An artist and I teamed up to make some decorative pedigrees and I like how they turned out so much I wanted to share!






Click for larger image: http://www.thenaturetrail.com/photogallery...digree-copy.jpg






Click for larger image: http://www.thenaturetrail.com/photogallery...gree-design.jpg


----------



## bluemini (Apr 3, 2012)

very nice


----------



## secuono (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute! Now to figure out how to do that in KinTraks...


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 3, 2012)

I really like these! I've been thinking about designing my own...I want to put 4 generations behind it (personal preference) and it's such a pain to fit all those great great great grandparents in there lol.
These are awesome


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 3, 2012)

How cute! I never thought of making decorative pedigrees. They still look very functional and readable... Great job!


----------

